

Google search blacklist extension blocks spam sites - detokaal
https://chrome.google.com/extensions/detail/jiicbcimbjppjbckmoknagndlhjbeohb?hl=en

======
singer
This looks like a dupe:
[http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2060994&utm_source=t...](http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2060994&utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter)

